# Rosyth - zeebrugge



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Note if you intend using this service you need to do it quick. I'm sorry to say it's being discontinued from the end of this year.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I am not surprised, it only started because of public subsidy; it was never going to be commercially viable as the sea journey was too long to attract the freight it needed. Only good if you liked a long sea journey, whereas most people use ferries to 'get there'.

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

dovtrams said:


> I am not surprised, it only started because of public subsidy; it was never going to be commercially viable as the sea journey was too long to attract the freight it needed. Only good if you liked a long sea journey, whereas most people use ferries to 'get there'.
> 
> Dave


No it was very successful as a freight business and will continue operating as a freight carrier.

http://www.scotsman.com/scotland/RosythZeebrugge-ferry-to-stop-carrying.6486603.jp



dovtrams said:


> Only good if you liked a long sea journey, whereas most people use ferries to 'get there'.
> 
> Dave


Or if you want to get to the continent travelling overnight and live in Scotland like we do.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

No surprise with this - the prices they charge were not viable for most I know - weighing it up against the long slog down south for us, 1 - it was nearly 3 times as much taking everything into account and 2 - the time it took (saving fuel I understand), if you are happy driving long distances it was only a couple of hours better off. 

If you did use it, could you not stick a parcel in the back of your van and say you were carrying freight LOL.


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

Just booked today taking car,4 berth cabin return £198


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

In over 30 years using virtually all the ferries around the UK. I can honestly say that this "service" was worst I have ever had the misfortune to book/use . Was on it last month and problems started the moment we arrived,3 guys in yellow vests took turns in telling me which lane to go in !! then when we moved forwared was once again told to change lanes i asked the guy who told me, go there and when i asked why he then said,I'm only her for pocket monet and follow the car in front"
We did and the found 2 harrased ladies trying to book everyone from one booth 11 (no one in other two !!)
Thought it would be better once boarded,no chance,guy giving out keys to cabins was as much help as a pea in the wind !! anyway found our cabins,nice !! 
Settled in we then went for something to eat but as we had not booked we had to wait 90 mins but food good. After we went for a drink,waited 27 mins to be served as there was a queue and only one member of staff serving.anyway had our drink,only entertainment was a turned down tele (for a twenty hour crossing )
Decided to visit the shop,what a laugh my local corner shop is bigger and has more choice and stock.
Throughly disappointed we we went for another drink (had to queue again before going to bed.
Breakfast,had to queue again but service and food good.
So all in all,a very poor overpriced service and I am very glad that i am retired and have the option of a lay drive to either of the channel ports or eurotunnel instead of being ripped,BTW the crossing to Ijmuiden is not much better for motorhomers but,caravaners get a good deal with the caravan going free on some days. crap eh !!


----------

